# How do you code a sports physical?



## MrsApplegate (Aug 19, 2011)

What is the proper way to code a sports physical?


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Chandler1962 said:


> What is the proper way to code a sports physical?



Preventive E/M + V70.3


----------

